# EEA Family Permit processing times Brussels biometrics



## leedavey (May 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone on here has applied for an EEA Family Permit for the UK with biometrics taken at the Brussels Mobile Biometric Clinic?

I am curious as to recent processing times since the UKBA website gives quite different durations for applications lodged in Brussels (processed in Paris) and those lodged in Paris.

Below is the current (official) comparison:

*Belgium, Brussels*

EEA Family Permits 

2 days 66% 

3 days 71% 

5 days 90%

10 days 95%

15 days 100% 

Total decisions made 21


*France, Paris*

EEA Family Permits 

2 days 4% 

3 days 19% 

5 days 62%

10 days 98%

15 days 100% 

Total decisions made 87


I would question the accuracy of the above though, although these figures relate to September and have just been released today (the August figures were much worse due to a very high volume of Paris applications).

I submitted my application from Brussels and am now on day 7... which means if the above figures are correct I am extremely unlucky...


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

It looks like November processing times for Paris EEA family permits has just been posted. 

2 days:1%
3 days:1%
5 days: 2%
10 days: 37%
15days: 97% 
40 days: 98%
60 days: 100%

Looks like things are substantially slower than in the past, I wonder why? I have been waiting 11 business days for mine.


----------



## leedavey (May 20, 2011)

EFAnne said:


> It looks like November processing times for Paris EEA family permits has just been posted.
> 
> 2 days:1%
> 3 days:1%
> ...




Well, it looks like they may be finally posting some real figures on their site! I applied in Brussels 9th October and received passport back 25th October. This was at a time they were claiming 90% were done within 5 working days!!

I had a similar (yet worse) EEA FP experience in Dublin in April 2012. I waited 20 calendar days for my passport to be ready for collection. At that time the published turnaround times were a very high percentage in 2-3 working days...


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

I waited 16 business days for my previous FP, which I applied for at the end of July (again in Paris). I am a spouse, and will be traveling with my sponsor, so I am not sure why my case would take longer than others compared to the statistics which were out at the time...
I am thinking of physically checking in with Worldbridge tomorrow (as opposed to checking the status online-maybe they have my completed application sitting around and they have not updated the status yet?). I was hoping to do some traveling this weekend.


----------



## leedavey (May 20, 2011)

I offered to go and collect my passport etc from Paris (Brussels applications are processed there of course) and was told that wasn't an option!

I am interested to hear whether they let you in the door without an appointment.

Good luck!!


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Just an update: Still waiting on a EEA family permit that was submitted Dec 6th. I contacted Worldbridge who emailed me saying they passed on my request for more information. I am an outlier regarding even the newly published UKBA stats. Will keep you posted.


----------



## chinchilla1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

leedavey said:


> I offered to go and collect my passport etc from Paris (Brussels applications are processed there of course) and was told that wasn't an option!
> 
> I am interested to hear whether they let you in the door without an appointment.
> 
> Good luck!!


Interesting! How did you go in the end???
I notice there is no tracking number given at the Brussels Biometric Clinic, so did you just have to sit around at home waiting for it?
What happens if you're not at home at the time to receive the parcel, would you know by any chance?

And finally, is there an option to send the dossier to Paris via DHL so it can be processed and back in Belgium within an even shorter time? Or do you just have to go with the postage system already in place (maybe it is in fact DHL)?

Cheers


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

To update on FP Submitted Dec 6th in Paris:

I emailed Worldbridge once over 15 business days had past, and I still had not received my FP (you have a right to an update if more than 15 business days have passed, per UKBA). Since it was Dec with lots of holidays, that turned out to be almost a month after I submitted my documents. 

A few days after I sent the email, I received notice that my documents were ready. That was Jan 6, so they had my documents/ passport for a full month. The person I spoke to at WB said that Dec was a very busy month (and the company took on new, unexpected responsibilities for other embassies), and also noted that UKBA processing estimates are not valid during holiday seasons (no note of this on the UKBA website). 

I cannot speak to postage times, as I collected my documents in person. All I can say is not to put too much stock in the processing times. You are at their mercy, and if you make plans and need your passport back before it is ready, you have to cancel the application (and even then, it will take a few days to get back).

It is a real shame that there is no faster service for this.


----------



## chinchilla1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

I concur. Unfortunately my initial application was denied but I went through the same channels as you, and only got an update on the status after sending a couple of email enquiries. With the first one I was a little overzealous getting in before 15 days, but they still passed it on to the Visa Section. However when I wrote another email on day 16, Worldbridge responded saying that come 2 days later it would have reached 15 days (unknowingly putting their counting ability into question lol).

Was your FP granted in the end? I hope so!


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

chinchilla1000 said:


> Interesting! How did you go in the end???
> I notice there is no tracking number given at the Brussels Biometric Clinic, so did you just have to sit around at home waiting for it?
> What happens if you're not at home at the time to receive the parcel, would you know by any chance?
> 
> ...


It was granted, thanks for asking. My husband is French, so I have a pretty clear cut case. This is actually my 2nd FP. The first one I requested in august and only took half as long. Now I am in London sorting out flats and banking...more fun. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## chinchilla1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations! :clap2:


----------

